# Vic 2017 Xmas in July Case Swap - FOOD



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/6/17)

OK guys n gals, will cover off who is keen to help and the numbers expected that we need to feed in this thread. Once we get closer we can go to PM with those helping out 

The below list needs a bit of a clean up so please add yourself and when you are attending. As we go we can fill in what we are having for each of the meals to clarify.

Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16.
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.


*Offers to help thus far:*

[SIZE=10.5pt]micbrews mad chicken ribs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Curly79 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Laxation – Smoked pulled pork[/SIZE]



*Food needed:*
Bread rolls to the moon and back
Sauces?
Coffee
*Friday night dinner*
*Saturday **Breakfast*
*Saturday Lunch*
*Saturday Dinner*
*Sunday Breakfast*



*Equipment needed*
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## mofox1 (4/6/17)

What, no salad? h34r:


----------



## micbrew (5/6/17)

OK guys n gals, will cover off who is keen to help and the numbers expected that we need to feed in this thread. Once we get closer we can go to PM with those helping out 

The below list needs a bit of a clean up so please add yourself and when you are attending. As we go we can fill in what we are having for each of the meals to clarify.

Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Micbew Friday saturday
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.


*Offers to help thus far:*

[SIZE=10.5pt]micbrews mad chicken ribs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Curly79 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Laxation – Smoked pulled pork[/SIZE]



*Food needed:*
Bread rolls to the moon and back
Sauces?
Coffee
*Friday night dinner*
*Saturday **Breakfast*
*Saturday Lunch*
*Saturday Dinner*
*Sunday Breakfast*



*Equipment needed*
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## TheWiggman (5/6/17)

The below list needs a bit of a clean up so please add yourself and when you are attending. As we go we can fill in what we are having for each of the meals to clarify.

Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Micbew Friday saturday
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5.


*Offers to help thus far:*

[SIZE=10.5pt]micbrews mad chicken ribs[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Curly79 - [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Laxation – Smoked pulled pork[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required[/SIZE]

*Food needed:*
Bread rolls to the moon and back
Sauces?
Coffee
*Friday night dinner*
*Saturday **Breakfast*
*Saturday Lunch*
*Saturday Dinner*
*Sunday Breakfast*

*Equipment needed*
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/6/17)

I'm not eating a piece of fresh habanero this time though. The Stew was magnificent and a welcome addition IMHO!


----------



## micbrew (5/6/17)

What's that skip ... ring fire brigade and send quickeeze !!


----------



## JB (5/6/17)

The below list needs a bit of a clean up so please add yourself and when you are attending. As we go we can fill in what we are having for each of the meals to clarify.

Attendees
1. 
2. 
3. Idzy
4. AJ80 (Saturday only)
5. Grainer
6.
7. DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
8. Husky
9.
10. mmmyummybeer
11. Midnight brew 
12. 
13.
14. thearn
15. Curly79
16. Micbew Friday saturday
17. MartinOC
18. mofox1
19. Shortybronx
20. Whiteferret
21. Laxation
22. TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
23. GrumpyPaul
24: Tahoose

Attendees (Non-Swappers)
1. Technobabble
2. Malt Junkie
3. droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
4. Micbrew
5. JB - Fri > Sat lunch
6. 

*Offers to help thus far:*

micbrews mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika[/size]
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Curly79 - 
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required

*Food needed:*
Bread rolls to the moon and back
Sauces?
Coffee
*Friday night dinner*
*Saturday **Breakfast*
*Saturday Lunch*
*Saturday Dinner*
*Sunday Breakfast*

*Equipment needed*
Oven
BBQ
Spit?




Roo stew.jpg


----------



## MartinOC (5/6/17)

Add your attendance details to the now cleaned-up list

*Attendees:*

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky
mmmyummybeer (+ Wayne I assume?)
Midnight brew 
thearn
Curly79
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


*Offers to help thus far:*

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Curly79 - ??
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

*Food needed:*
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better). 
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. 
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
*Friday night dinner*
*Saturday **Breakfast*
*Saturday Lunch*
*Saturday Dinner*
*Sunday Breakfast*

*Equipment needed*
Oven
BBQ
Spit?

I've got the box of "Case-Swap bits & pieces" that Micbrew put together for the last one, but have no idea what's in it now. I'll check it once I get a chance.

BTW, my chooks were "despatched" by our dogs a couple of weeks ago, so I don't have a supply of eggs any more.


----------



## Curly79 (5/6/17)

Add your attendance details to the now cleaned-up list

Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky
mmmyummybeer (+ Wayne I assume?)
Midnight brew 
thearn
Curly79. Saturday&Sunday 
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Curly79 - ??
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better). 
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?

I've got the box of "Case-Swap bits & pieces" that Micbrew put together for the last one, but have no idea what's in it now. I'll check it once I get a chance.

BTW, my chooks were "despatched" by our dogs a couple of weeks ago, so I don't have a supply of eggs any more.


----------



## malt junkie (5/6/17)

Add your attendance details to the now cleaned-up list

Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky
mmmyummybeer (+ Wayne I assume?)
Midnight brew
thearn
Curly79. Saturday&Sunday
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Curly79 - ??
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## Curly79 (5/6/17)

I can bring my webber and do some lamb and beef? How much pulled pork you guys bringing? Or if Russ is coming he can do it on the spit


----------



## laxation (6/6/17)

mofox1 said:


> What, no salad? h34r:











Curly79 said:


> I can bring my webber and do some lamb and beef? How much pulled pork you guys bringing? Or if Russ is coming he can do it on the spit


I'll bring 9-10kg - depending on how big the shoulders are. Can usually get big ones from the butcher in springvale

Wouldn't be ready for Friday though, will need time to warm up so either Sat lunch or dinner.


----------



## AJ80 (10/6/17)

Still happy to help on the food front. Just let me know.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (18/6/17)

Sorry but Bruce and I are not going to make it this time .. Soo much good food too.. 
Anyway have fun everyone and we will be back for the next one.


Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky

Midnight brew
thearn
Curly79. Saturday&Sunday
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Curly79 - ??
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## micbrew (19/6/17)

Not sure who's running with food ... do we have a conservative price for food yet 

Throws hand grenade and runs


----------



## Curly79 (19/6/17)

Just removed myself from the list


Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky

Midnight brew
thearn
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (19/6/17)

Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky

Midnight brew
thearn
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul - Sat
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## laxation (20/6/17)

micbrew said:


> Not sure who's running with food ... do we have a conservative price for food yet
> 
> Throws hand grenade and runs


the 9kg pulled pork was $55. aldi had it on special


----------



## Nullnvoid (20/6/17)

Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky

Midnight brew
thearn
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul - Sat
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch
Nullnvoid - Sat-Sun


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


------
Can still bring my spit if needed.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/6/17)

Attendees:

Idzy
AJ80 (Saturday only)
DJ_L3THAL - Fri-Sun
Husky

Midnight brew
thearn
Micbew Friday saturday
MartinOC (I'm in for the long-haul)
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Fri-Sun
GrumpyPaul - Sat
Tahoose
Technobabble - all saturday, might be able to attend on Fri night.
Malt Junkie (the duration or till I pass out)
droid (at least the Friday arvo/night set-up with a keg...and Malt Junkies torch)
Micbrew
JB - Fri > Sat lunch
Nullnvoid - Sat-Sun


Offers to help thus far:

micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Russ' spit - needed with all the meat thus far?
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, veg + paprika
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
AJ80 – Pulled pork + coleslaw
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork
TheWiggman - chill roo stew Saturday dinner if required
MartinOC - I'll do a veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

Food needed:
Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
Sauces? Have home-made BBQ sauce in abundance, but Mardoo declared it sub-par last time he tried it, so I'm not going to provide this time. ￼
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine...
Friday night dinner
Saturday Breakfast
Saturday Lunch
Saturday Dinner
Sunday Breakfast

Equipment needed
Oven
BBQ
Spit?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (20/6/17)

Alright peeps, have done a rough count based on responses thus far and summary of numbers looks like:

Friday 9
Saturday 12
Sunday breaky 7

I've copied the responses/attendees for each day below into a clean list. We can use this as a basis for food amounts. I've also adjusted the offered food into when we will have it to check we're covered below, please check and comment.

*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid FRI (maybe more)
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN

*Not Confirmed:*
Husky
Midnight brew
mofox1
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
thearn


*Helpers:*
*Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas? Everyone who's there chip in to cover the order is that easiest?

*Friday Snacks*
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, s..... nah just chicken skewers.
?? - Spit meat
?? - Some form of greenery or potato sa.....?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
?? - Eggs, bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
Nullnvoid - Spit
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup like last time? 
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


Few items to be sorted above and I'm sure a few more additions as we see fit. Ball is rolling...


----------



## malt junkie (21/6/17)

Might be best to swap the party pies to Saturday, I'll be brewing and Martins soup may slow down the drinking before the main event.


----------



## laxation (21/6/17)

Nice work!

I'll be there Fri & Sat though, not sunday.

Friday 10
Saturday 12
Sunday breaky 6

There are about 20 people though according to the list in the other thread...

Idzy
AJ80 - grapefruit pale ale (should be ready)
Grainer? (Come, it would make for an interesting weekend!)
DJ_L3THAL
Husky
droid - Session IPA (drink now!)
Midnight brew
thearn
Curly79
MartinOC
mofox1 - Heady Topperish (drink now!)
Shortybronx
Whiteferret
Laxation
TheWiggman - Haters' Wheat (drink ASAP for banaliciousness)
GrumpyPaul - American Rye or Sour IPA (havent decided which one to bottle up for you yet)
Tahoose
Technobabble
Malt Junkie
JB - Fri & Sat
Micbrew
Nullnvoid


----------



## mofox1 (21/6/17)

Yo @laxation... you just undid DJ's nice work.!


----------



## laxation (21/6/17)

sorry was just confused about the numbers 

also i just saw he mentioned the others but not confirmed so don't mind me


----------



## Whiteferret (21/6/17)

Alright peeps, have done a rough count based on responses thus far and summary of numbers looks like:

Friday 11
Saturday 14
Sunday breaky 8

I've copied the responses/attendees for each day below into a clean list. We can use this as a basis for food amounts. I've also adjusted the offered food into when we will have it to check we're covered below, please check and comment.

*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid FRI (maybe more)
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferrt FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT

*Not Confirmed:*
Husky
Midnight brew
mofox1
Shortybronx
thearn


*Helpers:
Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas? Everyone who's there chip in to cover the order is that easiest?

*Friday Snacks*
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies

*Saturday Breaky*
Egg & bacon Rolls

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, s..... nah just chicken skewers.
?? - Spit meat
?? - Some form of greenery or potato sa.....?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
?? - Eggs, bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
Nullnvoid - Spit
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup like last time?
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


Added myself and Laxation to DJs list and Sat Breaky moved Party Pies to Sat Snacks

Edit removed quote shit


----------



## mofox1 (21/6/17)

Alright peeps, have done a rough count based on responses thus far and summary of numbers looks like:

Friday 11
Saturday 15
Sunday breaky 9

I've copied the responses/attendees for each day below into a clean list. We can use this as a basis for food amounts. I've also adjusted the offered food into when we will have it to check we're covered below, please check and comment.

*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid FRI (maybe more)
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferrt FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)

*Not Confirmed:*
Husky
Midnight brew
Shortybronx
thearn


*Helpers:
Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas? Everyone who's there chip in to cover the order is that easiest?

*Friday Snacks*
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies

*Saturday Breaky*
Egg & bacon Rolls

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, s..... nah just chicken skewers.
?? - Spit meat
?? - Some form of greenery or potato sa.....?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
?? - Eggs, bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
Nullnvoid - Spit
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup like last time?
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


----------



## MartinOC (21/6/17)

I'll bring-along:

1. The box of mysteries from the last swap & a swag of tea bags. Contents TBA.
2. Curly's big gas bottle (probably my own too).
3. Veggie soup.
4. A couplea hundred Kg of malt. Details to be worked-out with Mofox.
5. About a Kg of Columbus. Details to be worked-out with Mofox.
6. A trailer-load of firewood & brazier.
7. Sleeping gear.
8. A sense of humour.

Edit: I did mention food in there somewhere...


----------



## laxation (25/6/17)

I have good news and bad news. Bad news is the pork shoulder I bought was actually upper arm, so it's not as good as shoulder would have been. Still be tasty after a day of beers though... Just not as good as normally is.

Good news is that I got a refund for it, so it's free!


----------



## mofox1 (25/6/17)

laxation said:


> I have good news and bad news. Bad news is the pork shoulder I bought was actually upper arm, so it's not as good as shoulder would have been. Still be tasty after a day of beers though... Just not as good as normally is.
> 
> Good news is that I got a refund for it, so it's free!



Free food does taste the best.


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/6/17)

I'll be there Saturday.

I'll update the thread tonight when I get home but I'll be bringing:

1. Hummus and dry crackers.
2. Batch of eggplant curry with rice 
3. Beer engine and a keg or two of Mild.
4. Some frozen yeasts to give away.


----------



## droid (25/6/17)

I'm looking like coming Saturday and Sunday instead of Friday. Tho I'm happy to be counted for Fri-Sun and pay for that, then if plans change no-ones out of pocket.
I'll also see how the food looks late into the week of the swap then offer up something where there's a shortfall.


----------



## Nullnvoid (26/6/17)

Are we using the spit still?


----------



## Midnight Brew (27/6/17)

Friday 11
Saturday 16
Sunday breaky 9

I've copied the responses/attendees for each day below into a clean list. We can use this as a basis for food amounts. I've also adjusted the offered food into when we will have it to check we're covered below, please check and comment.

*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid FRI (maybe more)
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferrt FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT

*Not Confirmed:*
Husky
Shortybronx
thearn


*Helpers:
Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas? Everyone who's there chip in to cover the order is that easiest?

*Friday Snacks*
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies

*Saturday Breaky*
Egg & bacon Rolls

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – chicken skewers, s..... nah just chicken skewers.
Midnight Brew - Eggplant curry and rice
?? - Spit meat
?? - Some form of greenery or potato sa.....?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.
Midnight Brew - Hummus. ^^^Cheers Martin

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
?? - Eggs, bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
Nullnvoid - Spit
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup like last time?
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/6/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Are we using the spit still?



Might be easier to not use it this one mate unless there are any objections? If someone can get it and sort the meat that'd work with say some lamb for lunch. But I'm equally as happy to just get some more meats like burger patties and snags to increase what's on offer for Sat lunch?

Thoughts?
PS. Russ - are you confirmed for any of the meals with your attendance or still up in the air?


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/6/17)

I'm easy any which way. I unfortunately, do not have the time to organise any meat. Perhaps just a simple BBQ is the way to go.

After much discussion with SHMBO I have got permission to come Saturday as long as I leave at daybreak on Sunday with the spit as she wants to use it (gets used very rarely and she wants to use it on the same weekend!).

Now there is every chance that it might still have to attend because I need to use it as an excuse to drop by on Friday  You know, got to have the spit there ready to go for Saturday  The likely hood of me getting to come both Friday and Saturday nights to sleep isn't good  But hey, on the positive side, I get to come for more than a few hours! Hoorah!

So yes, short version, not fussed about the spit, and I'm confirmed for Saturday lunch and Saturday dinner!


----------



## TheWiggman (28/6/17)

You mean you have given HER permission to use the spit on Sunday, yes? Lest we judge.
A BBQ can always be the fallback option, won't be too much trouble to stumble to the shops and load up on snags and veggie burgers if we don't get it arranged prior.


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/6/17)

Yeah that's what I meant 

What is this "veggie burger" of which you speak? Sounds like the work of the devil.


----------



## laxation (28/6/17)

They're useful as a bun with a real burger...


----------



## MartinOC (28/6/17)

laxation said:


> They're useful as a bun with a real burger...


Are you dissing our vegetarian bretheren? 
Words will be had.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/6/17)

Some of the most tasty dishes I've ever had were vegie, specially curries!


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/6/17)

Not dissing them at all. Some of the best cows I have eaten were vegetarian!


----------



## mofox1 (28/6/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> Not dissing them at all. Some of the best cows I have eaten were vegetarian!



Hi dad.


----------



## MartinOC (28/6/17)

So...no need for a spit & we're going all -veggie this swap?

I'm happy either way, but we've got folks planning on doing pulled pork shoulders etc...etc.., which frankly have me drooling & champing at the bit


----------



## malt junkie (28/6/17)

what no bacon and eggs for breaky?


----------



## MartinOC (28/6/17)

OK, I can't pass-up on B&E for brekkie on the Sunday morning (probably Saturday morning as well if we're doing the "dog's brekkie" brew the night before).


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/6/17)

Good pickup I'll sort the B&E

So group vote, spit or no spit for Sat lunch?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (28/6/17)

wheres the voting buttons?

I vote BBQ - quicker and easier.


----------



## laxation (28/6/17)

if someone else is keen to do all the work a spit is wonderful


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (29/6/17)

Getting close.... sending out a PM now to those who've offered to help. Calling out for one more helper around the "S" word, some basic salads for Saturday lunch?

Friday 11
Saturday 17
Sunday breaky 9


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid FRI (maybe more)
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferrt FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - SAT

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx



*Helpers:
Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas.

*Friday Snacks*
DJ_L3ThAL - Chips, Shapes, Pretzels etc

*Saturday Breaky*
DJ_L3ThAL - Eggs & bacon

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – BBQ meats and chicken skewers
Midnight Brew - Eggplant curry and rice
SOMEONE??? – Some form of BASIC greenery, potato salad?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.
Midnight Brew - Hummus. ^^^Cheers Martin

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
DJ_L3ThAL – Eggs & bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


----------



## laxation (30/6/17)

MartinOC said:


> Are you dissing our vegetarian bretheren?
> Words will be had.


No, just vegie burgers...

I feel like vegie burgers used to be great, but then they tried to get all fancy and got a bit shit... I miss the dodgy ones made up of sawdust and potato that were always leftover at a bbq. they were the shit.


----------



## TheWiggman (30/6/17)

I know where you're coming from. There was an uncomplicated time where you could go to a bar and order a 'beer', which was great, now there are brewers with overloaded hops, dark beers, high alcohol, sour and getting all fancy... ahh the good old days of sugar and Pride of Ringwood.

PS: currently on tap is a Dortmunder Export, Scottish 80/-, Foreign Export Stout and Yorkshire Bitter with an arrangement of Belgian, FES and German sours in bottles for tasting at Hypocrite's Brewery

PPS: I didn't get a PM DJ which is great because now I can focus on drinking and eating other people's food.


----------



## laxation (30/6/17)

hahahaha

Maybe i just need a good fancy vegie burger then!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/6/17)

Fixed that Wiggaz, I have laxation in both [emoji23]


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/6/17)

The best veggie burgers have NO animal products in them.


----------



## malt junkie (30/6/17)

Midnight Brew said:


> The best veggie burgers ate vegies before they died and became burgers.



FTFY


----------



## Nullnvoid (1/7/17)

Do we have a cost? And will it be cash on the days or transfer?

Extra for veggie burgers?


----------



## Mardoo (1/7/17)

Only if you want salad on them.


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/7/17)

Unless everyone is keen on them, I'd skip the veggie burgers. We have a veg based snack, and 2 meals on the list already, and possibly salad.


----------



## malt junkie (1/7/17)

I say do a 50/50 split on the burgers, seriously who new what a real wheat beer was till they started brewing and tried one!


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/7/17)

Maybe a new list for people who want them as opposed to people who don't. 

This could become the new "salad"


----------



## droid (2/7/17)

Friday 10
Saturday 18
Sunday breaky 10


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid Sat-SUn
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferrt FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - SAT

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx



*Helpers:
Friday Dinner*
Order pizzas.

*Friday Snacks*
DJ_L3ThAL - Chips, Shapes, Pretzels etc

*Saturday Breaky*
DJ_L3ThAL - Eggs & bacon

*Saturday Lunch*
DJ_L3ThAL – BBQ meats and chicken skewers
Midnight Brew - Eggplant curry and rice
SOMEONE??? – Some form of BASIC greenery, potato salad?

*Saturday Snacks*
micbrew - mad chicken ribs
Malt junkie – pie warmer & party pies
MartinOC - Veggie soup (with Midnight Brew in mind) for inter-beer consumption to keep the alcohol consumption down.
Midnight Brew - Hummus. ^^^Cheers Martin

*Saturday Dinner*
Laxation – Smoked pulled pork 9kg
TheWiggman - chill roo stew
AJ80 - Coleslaw

*Sunday Breaky*
DJ_L3ThAL – Eggs & bacon

*Other items:*
MartinOC TBC, anyone else local know a good bakery?? - Bread rolls to the moon and back (I can order them from the KL Bakery & bring them along on the Friday night, but I reckon something more local & fresher would be better).
MartinOC - Sauces in lieu of Mardoo hehe?
Coffee - We'll need LOTS! And tea/sugar/milk/ephedrine... are we happy with Nescafe, tetleys tea and sugar with milk??

*Equipment:*
idzy - Oven
idzy - BBQ, DJ_L3ThAL - BBQ 9kg LPG bottle.
MartinOC - 4 ring burner for soup
Curly79 pass to MartinOC? - Swap food "items" from last one. What is in the kit?


----------



## malt junkie (2/7/17)

BTW Nescafe ..... that ain't coffee; we have some decent stuff left over from last swap. And hoping JB is a repeat coffee offender.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/7/17)

Is that the stuff in the misc. box Martin got from Heath?


----------



## malt junkie (2/7/17)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Is that the stuff in the misc. box Martin got from Heath?


Yep


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/7/17)

OK, we will likely need a bit more, what brand was it any suggestions as to what to get? Or was someone able to bring a plunger and some ground coffee?


----------



## malt junkie (2/7/17)

We have 3 half jars I think we're good!


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/17)

Fresh is best. Particularly with coffee. Granted I won't be drinking it…


----------



## Nullnvoid (2/7/17)

I have a plunger in the car (don't ask). 

It will be there on the weekend.


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/17)

So you like to plunge in the car? I had a girlfriend who was in to that.


----------



## JB (2/7/17)

Sat morning I'll have some fresh roasted Killer coffee beans & grinder & plunger. Nothing to do with Mardoo's ex.


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/7/17)

Mardoo said:


> So you like to plunge in the car? I had a girlfriend who was in to that.



I said don't ask . But years ago when I was a girl I went out with this American man. Anyway we plunged in the car.....hey wait a second!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/7/17)

Hey dudes, hoping to get a last run at these numbers to finalise food costs if possible? Please update below if you can turn a maybe into a yes 

Friday 10
Saturday 18
Sunday breaky 10


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid Sat-SUn
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferret FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - SAT

Danscraftbeer - ??

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx


----------



## husky (4/7/17)

Friday 10
Saturday 18
Sunday breaky 10


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid Sat-SUn
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferret FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - FRI(on and off - no food required) SAT(all day & night - food please) SUN(morning possibly - no food required)

Danscraftbeer - ??

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx


----------



## GrumpyPaul (4/7/17)

Friday 10
Saturday 18
Sunday breaky 10


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT (lunch only - will aim to be there from 10 ish to mid arvo)
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid Sat-SUn
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferret FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - FRI(on and off - no food required) SAT(all day & night - food please) SUN(morning possibly - no food required)

Danscraftbeer - ??

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx

added more specific re my attendance if it helps with catering


----------



## droid (5/7/17)

Friday 10
Saturday 18
Sunday breaky 11


*Attendees:
Confirmed:*
Idzy
AJ80 SAT
DJ_L3THAL – FRI-SUN
Micbew FRI-SAT
MartinOC FRI-SUN
Laxation SAT-SUN
TheWiggman – FRI-SUN
GrumpyPaul - SAT (lunch only - will aim to be there from 10 ish to mid arvo)
Technobabble SAT (maybe FRI)
Malt Junkie FRI-SUN
droid Fri-Sun
JB – FRI-SAT (not dinner sat)
Nullnvoid SAT-SUN
Whiteferret FRI-SUN
Laxation FRI-SAT
mofox1 SAT-SUN (maybe friday)
Midnight Brew - SAT
Husky - FRI(on and off - no food required) SAT(all day & night - food please) SUN(morning possibly - no food required)

Danscraftbeer - ??

*Not Confirmed:*
Shortybronx

Ready to pay...


----------



## mofox1 (5/7/17)

Hey Dj... I won't be around for the sat brekky, but I'm a most likely for Friday night pizza, mind if I just bring some extra dosh to throw into the pizza slush fund?


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/17)

^+1
As per the other thread, I won't know if I can attend Friday until Friday arvo. Sorry!

EDIT: Update, looking almost certain to not attend on Friday. Sad Face!!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/7/17)

FOOD Costs:
Friday only attendance $20
Saturday only attendance $30
All weekend attendance $50

That ensures everyone gets fed and everyone who has paid for food items get reimbursed their out of pocket. I'll shoot around some PM's now with bank details.


----------



## Shortybronx (5/7/17)

Sorry I went MIA guys. Been hectic. Confirm Saturday attendance. May pop in Friday but will avoid eating and most likely wont be able to make it.

Cheers guys.. and sorry


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/7/17)

Ok so fingers crossed I will be there tonight around 6:30. Possibly a fraction later. Will this be too late for dinner? I can sling some cash for pizza!


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (7/7/17)

Nah reckon you'll be sweet mate, if you're running late shoot someone a text and we can wait or get your order from you [emoji1]


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/7/17)

That's great!

So excited it hurts!


----------



## AJ80 (7/7/17)

Nullnvoid said:


> That's great!
> 
> So excited it hurts!



So you're getting one up on the spit now I guess?


----------



## Nullnvoid (7/7/17)

AJ80 said:


> So you're getting one up on the spit now I guess?



Think I'm evening up the playing field


----------

